# Sig .380



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I made a trade of a shotgun and got two P228's, P239 .40 and a SIG .380.

The .380 is a neat little pistol BUT I have no experience with the caliber and would like to carry it but cannot decide if it is good for personal defense.

Anybody know about the .380 performance in the real world?

Is there a good SD load for it?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

i do not know the ballistics for it but i will tell you this is a great little gun. i carry one with an extra mag everywhere i go. i have heard that for the .380 caliber, cor-bon has the best ballistics though i do not know what they are. i shoot a box of these about once a month to keep them from getting too old and to make sure they cycle well. have not had a jam yet. 


what kind of shotgun did you trade for 4 very fine pistols? :watching:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a solid website. Though its sources aren't cited, it seems to have some scientific ground.

http://internetarmory.com/handgunammo.htm


----------

